# Trap-out - bees clustering on old entrance



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I started a trap out a few days back, but the bees seem more interested in clustering at the location of the old entrance than moving into the new box - even though they have to pass through it and across a brood comb/queen cell to exit the old hive. What can be done to get them more intrested in the new box? FYI - this box is a variant of the Hogan Swarm Harvester, and I have used it several times before without this happening. 

I can see some of the bees using the trap hive, but the vast majority just want to hang in a big festoon on the black plastic covered window screen where the old hive entrance was.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sometimes it can take up to a week for them to switch residences. Sometimes... they just pack thier bags alltogether.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

If there is a "big festoon" I would suck them up in my bee vac and relocate them. I would combine them back into the rest of the bees when I got them out.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

That's an idea-never thought about doing that. These guys are pretty aggressive too. It would make dealing with the trap a bit easier.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Remove your trap (if practical) let them go through the transition for a day or so, Then reinstall the trap before daylight or after dark. Smoke them to make them all go back in if any are hanging on the outside. When they come out the next day they will reorient on the front of the trap, not on the original opening.

cchoganjr


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

The trap is basically up there good. I might suck them up and either dump them in the trap or take them home and give them a frame of brood and a queen cell. Then just let the stragglers already in the trap use it. Some of them did appear to be using it, just the bulk was clustered and festooning. Maybe when I check them tomorrow, they will all be using it. Let's hope.


----------

